

Code Review: How the CoffeeScript compiler works - TrevorBurnham
http://dailyjs.com/2011/05/30/code-review-coffeescript/

======
xutopia
The creator of CoffeeScript credits <http://createyourproglang.com/> for the
knowledge required to build the language.

If you are interested in building your own programming language you should
check it out. It gives you the tools and background you need to build
something fun like this.

------
jashkenas
This is a great 5-minute overview of the compiler, in broad strokes. If you're
looking to work on a little to-JS language of your own, I hope it's helpful in
getting started.

The video isn't up online quite yet, but at JSConf earlier this month, Brendan
Eich and I talked (<http://brendaneich.com/2011/05/my-jsconf-us-
presentation/>) about encouraging this sort of language experimentation. There
are lots of other examples available at <http://altjs.org>. Google's Traceur
compiler, which implements their vision of the in-progress ES.next standard is
a particularly good touchstone: [http://code.google.com/p/traceur-
compiler/wiki/LanguageFeatu...](http://code.google.com/p/traceur-
compiler/wiki/LanguageFeatures)

